

Obituary: Baba Amte - optimal
http://www.economist.com/obituary/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10757984
This article reminds me that if I really, truly want to "help people" in this world, I have to put my hands in the gutter and not on a nice, clean computer keyboard.<p>Anything else is just trying to put a shiny halo on a moneymaking scheme.
======
optimal
This article reminds me that if I really, truly want to "help people" in this
world, I have to put my hands in the gutter and not on a nice, clean computer
keyboard.

Anything else is just trying to put a shiny halo on a moneymaking scheme.

